# ESP LH-150 pickups?



## 11th_hour (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently bought an ESP LTD EX-50 and it came with LH-150 pickups. Now I play alot of metal and am liking the sound I am getting right now, but what would be a good pickup to install at the neck and at the bridge? I was gonna go with a Dimebucker at the neck and EMG 81 at the bridge.... thoughts?


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 25, 2009)

im no expert on pickups, but if u want the 81 to work, the DB wont. & vice versa.



...i think. 
hopefully someone experienced can shed light on this


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 25, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> im no expert on pickups, but if u want the 81 to work, the DB wont. & vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will.

However the Dimebucker and EMG need to be wired to different pots, 25k and 250k (or 500k, 1000k) respectively.

Anyways, EX-50 is basswood yes? If you want pure metal tone, take a look into the X2N. I personally LOVE the DiMarzio Evolution in basswood, same goes for 7 string basswood guitars.. The Evolution 7 . Also, thats for the bridge. Neck.. well, can't tell you as I usually find the neck pickups fine in most cases.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're liking the sound your getting now, try to compare some other guitars with the pickups you like to see how different it really sounds to you. There are a lot of people that feel the need to change their pickups even if they like their sound just because there is the common opinion that "stock pickups suck". And while most of the time it's true, if you like the sound you're getting, make sure you really feel like you need the change.

Also, Welcome to the forum


----------



## 11th_hour (Jun 25, 2009)

makes sense... thanks


----------



## MTech (Jun 26, 2009)

For EMG 85 bridge and 60 neck.
Passive, the Dimebucker and X2N are nice pickups, but I think they work best in mahogany guitars. (think Dime obviously, or taproot for example)


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 26, 2009)

MTech said:


> For EMG 85 bridge and 60 neck.



+2 on the EMG 85,60, since the EX-50 uses Basswood...or alder i think?.... You'd need extra low end on the pickups because of the wood characteristic.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 27, 2009)

Suhr Aldrich is the only pickup I've played in basswood that makes it sound good. One of those will cost probably almost what you paid for the guitar though.


----------

